# Hermie and Friends



## ericfromcowtown (Aug 7, 2010)

Have any of you seen the Hermie and Friends videos? These are narrated / based on kids books by Max Lucado. We took one out of the library for our 2 year old the other day. We won't be doing that again. In the one video that I watched with him, God is one of the shows characters, audibly speaking out of the clouds and providing pithy extra-biblical words of wisdom. Sorry, but I'm not comfortable with that.

As an aside, our library, in addition to offering Hermie and Friends and Veggie Tales, also offers a series of Muslim children's videos.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 7, 2010)

The few Hermie videos I've seen are lightweight fare compared to Max Lucado's children's books, many of which richly convey the heart of the gospel. The voice of God from the clouds thing, which would give me pause too, is also an example of the lack of sublty in these videos. Some of the books could make me a touch weepy. Unfortunately, the videos never get anywhere near that. I concur that "pithy wisdom" is a good description.


----------

